# lm_sensors gone - replacement?

## torrunes

Hi, it seems that lm_sensors in gone from portage? Anyone know if there is a replacement?

(I have also been trying to find why the lm_sensors ebuild has been removed. I think there was some message about it during an update, but I have not been able to find it again. Any pointers?)

BR, Tor Rune Skoglund

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Simply changed name on lm-sensors, see commit https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/sys-apps/lm-sensors?id=b8e7ebb0d37f790bfb325d2bf4aa423dad0fb1b2

----------

## torrunes

Oh! That simple!   :Embarassed: 

Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amair

Hi,

I don't think lm_sensors ebuild has been removed from portage.

Recently they changed the lm_sensors USE flag to lm-sensors. Maybe that's your problem?

Best regards,

Andreas

----------

## freke

Yeah - got confused when cfg-update wanted to mess with my package.use file on my servers - took me a while to spot that it was 'only' a change from _ to -

----------

## Tony0945

Not just the use flag, the ebuild and upstream links changed too. I suspect that upstream changed it's name. A real PITA

The flag name caused mesa to want to rebuild, even though the flag is disabled. That was no problem on the Ryzen 7, but is on the older weaker systems.

BTW, I couldn't connect to upstream. Wonder what's happening. Too busy?  I had to rename and play around with the ebuild so it would recognize the existing distfile.

I know the devs have a great reluctance to post news items, but IMO, a news item was definitely in order.

I still would like to see more explanation of what's going on. New upstream dev team?

----------

## asturm

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> The flag name caused mesa to want to rebuild, even though the flag is disabled. That was no problem on the Ryzen 7, but is on the older weaker systems.

 

Only if you routinely choose to trigger rebuilds on USE flag change. Does not have to be that way.

Relevant info on gentoo-dev mailing list, certainly no need for a news item just for a '_' to '-' change.

 *Quote:*   

> Here's a patch series that rename both package and USE flag
> 
> from 'lm_sensors' to 'lm-sensors'.  The rename is done to match
> 
> upstream naming, as well as to fix use of reserved underscore
> ...

 

----------

## Tony0945

So only devs are to know. The rest of us peons just see that we have an orphaned ebuild.

Typical arrogance.

 *Quote:*   

> Only if you routinely choose to trigger rebuilds on USE flag change. Does not have to be that way. 

 

Of course not, but you can find plenty of posts advising "emerge -auvND @world"

----------

## asturm

The list is public if you want to know about even tiny details like a character change. Spare us your poison.

----------

## Chiitoo

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I still would like to see more explanation of what's going on. New upstream dev team?

 

A little over a year ago, https://github.com/groeck stopped maintaining/developing the it87 driver, and I believe it was around the same time they did the same with lm_sensors, which was then picked up by other people (I can't quite find that latter part documented anywhere, as repositories were removed and/or moved, but someone with better memory/searching can correct me on that).

Edit:

Also yeah, the rename does make one work a bit extra, if they're like me, and are holding on to packages that don't mind an older 'sys-apps/openrc'.  I was prepared to pick up the pieces though... some other day.  Not on the day, but some day.  A news item would have not helped me there, though I admit I did see the e-mails about it.

----------

## Tony0945

Thank you, Chiitoo.

----------

## asturm

I'm sure Chiitoo didn't imply we should write news items just in case people had forked depending ebuilds in their local overlay. That's a commitment you enter for yourself.

That would mean 79 additional news items since 2018-01-01 for package moves.

----------

## proteusx

 *asturm wrote:*   

> The list is public if you want to know about even tiny details like a character change. Spare us your poison.

 

Boeing 737 MAX comes to mind.  

Maybe someone changed a "_" into a "-" to beautify the look of some utility and show the boss how diligent he is. But because he omitted to tell the others; the change was duly entered in the changelog after all, .... you know the rest.

----------

## asturm

The pre-commit mailing list announcement was pasted into this thread, no idea what you are up to. Zero casualties have been reported yet; massive hyperbole on your end.

----------

## TechwoIf

Only issues was this for everyone.

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505::gentoo

 * checking 195 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ unless you report exactly

 * which two packages install the same file(s). See

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how

 * to solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/sbin/isaset

 *      /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

 *      /usr/sbin/fancontrol

 *      /usr/sbin/pwmconfig

 *      /usr/sbin/isadump

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/include/sensors/error.h

 *      /usr/include/sensors/sensors.h

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temperature-sensors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CHANGES.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fancontrol.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/libsensors-API.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/INSTALL.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/vid.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CONTRIBUTORS.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/README.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/progs.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/donations.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fan-divisors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/developers/applications.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man1/sensors.1.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/isaset.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/isadump.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/sensors-conf-convert.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/pwmconfig.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/fancontrol.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/sensors-detect.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man5/sensors.conf.5.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man3/libsensors.3.bz2

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Evga/x58-SLI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/HP/MicroServer_N40L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Jetway/NC92-330-LF.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Epox/M1697.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Epox/MF4-Ultra3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C2SBE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/H8QM3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SBU.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SBi.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/DLE370.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DBE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C7H61.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/H8DC8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SPA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/PDSMi+.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C7X58.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X6DH8-XG2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DCL.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X9SRA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SLA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X8DTN.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DB8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DH67BL.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DQ67SW.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DQ67EP.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D201GLY2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D945GCLF.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D2500CC.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DN2800MT.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DP55WB.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DH57JG.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Tyan/S2466-4M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Biostar/N68S+.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Sapphire/PureFusionMiniE350.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Kontron/986LCD-M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBOX-ID18.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBOX-ID18

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBox-HD-ID11.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/H55-ITX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/Lanparty_MI_P55-T36.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/EL620-C.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/CFX3200-M2-G-infinity.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-770TA-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-945GCM-S2L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/P55-US3L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H67MA-UD2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/EX38-DS4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AX370M-DS3H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H55M-D2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AX370-GAMING5.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/B75-D3V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/Z77-D3H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/MA770-DS3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/C1037UN-EU.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-870A-USB3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-870A-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/M61P-S3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AB350-GAMING3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H170+D3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/Z38MX-UD2H-B3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/X58-UD3R.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-990FXA-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AB350-GAMING.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/K8N51GMF-9.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/MA785GM-US2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-M720-US3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/G33-DS3R.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-F2A88XM-HD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-790XTA-UD4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/InsideTechnology/786LCD.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/IM-945GC.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/Z85-G45_Gaming.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P6N-SLI-FI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/IM-945GSE-A.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/X58-Pro-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7302-K9A2GM-V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/975X-Platinum.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P35-Neo.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7786-A55M-P33.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/GF615M-P33.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P965-Platinum.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/945P-Neo2-F.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P35-Neo3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7A34-B350-TOMAHAWK.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2628_(A1,_B1,_C1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2598A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2344_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2608_(A1,_K1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2817A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2587A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2348_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2317_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2618_(A1,_B1,_C1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2831S1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2584_(A1,_A5).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2314_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2679A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2312_(A1,_A2,_C1,_C2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2828_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2812_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2836S1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2438_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2364_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2778_(A1,_B1,_C1,_X1,_Y1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Shuttle/XPC-SG33G5M-Deluxe.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/PCchips/M811.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/X370-Gaming-K4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/G41C-GS.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/K7VT2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/M2NF3-VSTA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/AB350_Pro4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Foxconn/A7GM-S_2.0.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AA8-DuraMAX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AV8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AX8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Ag7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AI7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AA8XE-Fatal1ty.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/KN9-Ultra.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/KV8-MAX3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/VA-20.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AN7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AN8-SLI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Kv8Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Aa7-Max.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Axiomtek/CAPA800.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/VIA/EPIA-M920.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/KGPE-D16.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5B-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/TX97-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/KFN4-DRE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/TUSI-M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5E3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M3A78-CM.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5N32-E_SLI_Plus.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/H87-Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M2N-SLI_Deluxe.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8B75-V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8Z68-V_LX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/Q1900-ITX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M5A97-Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5PE-VM.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/PRIME-Z370-A.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8H77-I.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8P67_Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P3-PH4C.conf

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/isaset.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/isadump.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5.0.0.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/sensors.debug

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/bin/sensors

 *      /usr/bin/sensors-conf-convert

 *      /lib/systemd/system/lm_sensors.service

 *      /lib/systemd/system/fancontrol.service

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so

 *      /usr/share/man/man5/sensors3.conf.5.bz2

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505:0::gentoo

 *      /usr/include/sensors/error.h

 *      /usr/include/sensors/sensors.h

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/sbin/fancontrol

 *      /usr/sbin/isadump

 *      /usr/sbin/isaset

 *      /usr/sbin/pwmconfig

 *      /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CHANGES.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CONTRIBUTORS.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/INSTALL.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/README.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/developers/applications.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/donations.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fan-divisors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fancontrol.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/libsensors-API.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/progs.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temperature-sensors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/vid.bz2

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ unless you report exactly

 * which two packages install the same file(s). See

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how

 * to solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/sbin/isaset

 *      /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

 *      /usr/sbin/fancontrol

 *      /usr/sbin/pwmconfig

 *      /usr/sbin/isadump

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/include/sensors/error.h

 *      /usr/include/sensors/sensors.h

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temperature-sensors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CHANGES.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fancontrol.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/libsensors-API.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/INSTALL.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/vid.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CONTRIBUTORS.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/README.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/progs.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/donations.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fan-divisors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/developers/applications.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man1/sensors.1.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/isaset.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/isadump.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/sensors-conf-convert.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/pwmconfig.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/fancontrol.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/sensors-detect.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man5/sensors.conf.5.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man3/libsensors.3.bz2

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Evga/x58-SLI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/HP/MicroServer_N40L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Jetway/NC92-330-LF.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Epox/M1697.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Epox/MF4-Ultra3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C2SBE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/H8QM3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SBU.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SBi.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/DLE370.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DBE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C7H61.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/H8DC8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SPA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/PDSMi+.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/C7X58.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X6DH8-XG2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DCL.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X9SRA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7SLA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X8DTN.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/SuperMicro/X7DB8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DH67BL.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DQ67SW.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DQ67EP.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D201GLY2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D945GCLF.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/D2500CC.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DN2800MT.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DP55WB.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Intel/DH57JG.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Tyan/S2466-4M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Biostar/N68S+.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Sapphire/PureFusionMiniE350.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Kontron/986LCD-M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBOX-ID18.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBOX-ID18

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/ZBox-HD-ID11.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Zotac/H55-ITX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/Lanparty_MI_P55-T36.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/EL620-C.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/DFI/CFX3200-M2-G-infinity.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-770TA-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-945GCM-S2L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/P55-US3L.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H67MA-UD2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/EX38-DS4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AX370M-DS3H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H55M-D2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AX370-GAMING5.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/B75-D3V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/Z77-D3H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/MA770-DS3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/C1037UN-EU.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-870A-USB3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-870A-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/M61P-S3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AB350-GAMING3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/H170+D3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/Z38MX-UD2H-B3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/X58-UD3R.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-990FXA-UD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AB350-GAMING.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/K8N51GMF-9.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/MA785GM-US2H.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-M720-US3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/G33-DS3R.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-F2A88XM-HD3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Gigabyte/GA-790XTA-UD4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/InsideTechnology/786LCD.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/IM-945GC.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/Z85-G45_Gaming.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P6N-SLI-FI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/IM-945GSE-A.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/X58-Pro-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7302-K9A2GM-V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/975X-Platinum.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P35-Neo.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7786-A55M-P33.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/GF615M-P33.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P965-Platinum.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/945P-Neo2-F.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/P35-Neo3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/MSI/MS-7A34-B350-TOMAHAWK.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2628_(A1,_B1,_C1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2598A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2344_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2608_(A1,_K1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2817A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2587A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2348_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2317_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2618_(A1,_B1,_C1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2831S1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2584_(A1,_A5).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2314_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2679A1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2312_(A1,_A2,_C1,_C2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2828_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2812_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2836S1.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2438_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2364_(A1,_A2).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/FujitsuTechnologySolutions/D2778_(A1,_B1,_C1,_X1,_Y1).conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Shuttle/XPC-SG33G5M-Deluxe.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/PCchips/M811.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/X370-Gaming-K4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/G41C-GS.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/K7VT2.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/M2NF3-VSTA.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/ASRock/AB350_Pro4.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Foxconn/A7GM-S_2.0.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AA8-DuraMAX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AV8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AX8.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Ag7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AI7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AA8XE-Fatal1ty.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/KN9-Ultra.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/KV8-MAX3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/VA-20.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AN7.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/AN8-SLI.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Kv8Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Abit/Aa7-Max.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Axiomtek/CAPA800.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/VIA/EPIA-M920.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/KGPE-D16.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5B-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/TX97-E.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/KFN4-DRE.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/TUSI-M.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5E3.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M3A78-CM.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5N32-E_SLI_Plus.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/H87-Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M2N-SLI_Deluxe.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8B75-V.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8Z68-V_LX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/Q1900-ITX.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/M5A97-Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P5PE-VM.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/PRIME-Z370-A.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8H77-I.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P8P67_Pro.conf

 *      /usr/share/lm_sensors/configs/Asus/P3-PH4C.conf

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/isaset.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/isadump.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5.0.0.debug

 *      /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/sensors.debug

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/bin/sensors

 *      /usr/bin/sensors-conf-convert

 *      /lib/systemd/system/lm_sensors.service

 *      /lib/systemd/system/fancontrol.service

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so

 *      /usr/share/man/man5/sensors3.conf.5.bz2

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so.5

 *      /usr/lib32/libsensors.so

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505:0::gentoo

 *      /usr/include/sensors/error.h

 *      /usr/include/sensors/sensors.h

 *      /usr/lib64/libsensors.so.5.0.0

 *      /usr/sbin/fancontrol

 *      /usr/sbin/isadump

 *      /usr/sbin/isaset

 *      /usr/sbin/pwmconfig

 *      /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CHANGES.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/CONTRIBUTORS.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/INSTALL.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/README.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/developers/applications.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/donations.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fan-divisors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/fancontrol.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/libsensors-API.txt.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/progs.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temperature-sensors.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/lm_sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/vid.bz2

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505:0/5.0.0::gentoo, scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.5.0_p20190505/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Nope, no issues here. /s

Note: The above issue is cause by a missing "move" statement from 4Q-2019 in profile updates.

----------

## asturm

 *TechwoIf wrote:*   

> Only issues was this for everyone.

 

Not at all, actually. Now I can't tell you what went wrong in your case, but your report is the only one of its kind. A grep and search could have told you so before making that bold claim.

 *TechwoIf wrote:*   

> Note: The above issue is cause by a missing "move" statement from 4Q-2019 in profile updates.

 

Because it is in 3Q-2019.

```
$ grep lm-sensors profiles/updates/*

profiles/updates/3Q-2019:move sys-apps/lm_sensors sys-apps/lm-sensors
```

----------

